# Frame Buffer non funziona...[RISOLTO]

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti, sto diventando un veterano del forum...hihi, comunque ho provato a installare il frame buffer per vedere l'immagine all'avvio, ho cercato di seguire la guida ma il fatto è ke linux parte, ma non si vede alcuna immagine...il tema che ho messo non lo carica affatto e quindi rimane tutto come prima...

Precisamente per installarlo ho installato splashutils e i temi di gentoo e livecd e se li volessi anche i bootsplash, ma avevo selezionato il tema gentoo io, avevo compilato il kernel con genkernel in questo modo: genkernel --gensplash=gentoo all, mi pare che era così il comando, poi ho modificato il grub come indicato nella guida e non funziona...ma ho notato che non ci sta il dispositivo /dev/fb*, cosa posso fare per averlo?

Spero non abbia fatto domande banali o che siano già state trattate...leggendo nel forum non sono riuscito a risolvere con i topic già aperti...spero non me ne siano sfuggiti degli altri....Last edited by niugentoo on Mon Oct 29, 2007 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=...

configura correttamente il supporto hardware del tuo kernel e dovrebbe funzionare. Semplicemente non hai nessun frame buffer attivo.

----------

## niugentoo

Io ho letto sulla guida quello ke andava attivato, e c'era già tutto....comunque provo a ricontrollare...precisamente tu sai cos'è ke va attivato sul kernel? Quello ke c'era nella guida già c'era...

----------

## djinnZ

Il frame buffer vesa built-in per incominciare mentre se hai nvidia devi seguire l'apposita guida. Se fai parte del girone dei dannATI (copyright by skypjack?! non ricordo) inizia a bestemmiare.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Io sono lo sfortunato possessore di una ATI e seguendo questa discussione e le guide indicate nel primo post della medesima, ho un bootsplash funzionante

ti posto anche il mio grub.conf se può servirti

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r5

   root (hd1,1)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=LABEL=lacie quiet init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:WarmAqua vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 udev doscsi 

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## niugentoo

Io sono un possessore di un nvidia geforce agp 7300 da 512, va da dio, ho i driver installati da portage ufficiali messi regolarmente....avevo un ati e me ne ha fatte partire di bestemmie per quei maledetti driver che non funzionavano bene...di fatto provando a emulare i giochi con wine si è notata una stravolgente differenza....comunque c'è una guida apposita per le schede nvidia quindi? la mia è della serie 7...è una 7300!

----------

## niugentoo

Recentemente ero riuscito a mettere il frame buffer, o meglio ora esiste anche il dispositivo /dev/fb0, ma mi funziona il frame buffer solo con alcuni temi, per esempio funziona con il tema gentoo, che non mi piace, funziona con il tema emergence, che non mi piace, anche perchè ha la scritta 2004.0 e non mi va bene, ho provato con livecd-2007.0 e non parte neanche la grafica con quello, forse non va bene il tema, perchè io con il livedvd di gentoo 2007.0 dovevo partire senza framebuffer sennò mi dava un bel fuoricampo, ho provato allora con il 2006.1 che con il livecd andava e partiva regolarmente con il framebuffer, succede che linux parte, ma senza nessuna schermata, mi scrive qualcosa tipo Not a jpeg images, qualcosa del genere, io ho letto che nel kernel ho attiva una cosa che non dovevo, domani provo a modificarla, ma non capisco però perchè con alcuni temi era partito se il problema poi si rivelerà quello.

Vi ringrazio comunque per risposte future!

----------

## nikko96

Hai abilitato la  use mng in splashutils?

Forse è questo che causa problemi nel tema livecd-2007.0,ciao.

----------

## niugentoo

Ora ci provo...e per quanto riguarda alcuni temi che non caricano l'immagine? Perchè quello del 2007 non partiva proprio linux, e ora provo a fare come mi hai detto, e per quanto riguarda quello per esempio del 2006 che parte linux ma non carica l'immagine da che può dipendere?

----------

## niugentoo

Ho risolto con il frame buffer, attivando la use flag che mi hai consigliato finalmente ho visto l'immagine dei temi, ma quello del 2007 non andava e mi dava lo stesso problema...che non partiva, allora ho ricompilato il kernel con genkernel perchè ho letto che il boot logo non andava attivato e io lo avevo attivato quando smanettando avevo provato a mettere il frame buffer, ora funziona tutto alla perfezione...comunque grazie...perchè il tuo aiuto mi è servito a farlo funzionare...ciao a tutti

----------

